# iorek and brom



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

hi! we are new to the forum :smile:

these are my boys,

iorek (they are wet in these 2 pictures from playing in the sprinkler!)










brom










both boys together 










thanks for looking!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very handsome boys you've got there!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

thank you! we love them :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute pictures and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

thank you :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oohh!! They are just gorgeous! They both have such sweet little faces. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics! They both look so happy and full of personality. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks guys! they certainly are full of personality!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How special they are! Too cute!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

thank you! :smile:


----------

